
Longevity scientists launch academy to raise profile of life-extending research - evo_9
https://www.bostonglobe.com/business/2019/02/11/longevity-scientists-launch-academy-raise-profile-life-extending-research/c0QSLxNOApnyRwKqui0YzO/story.html
======
LinuxBender
Will all the research be posted publicly on Pubmed? I have watched a few
interviews on Youtube with David and found them to be lacking details, despite
being very interesting topics.

